# Roundup Weed Killer and goats



## lorna

My landlord wants to spray the grassy weeds around my house. He says the insurance company is demanding it. Though they are shorter than most grass. I have heard it is safe with dogs after 24 hours and grazers after 2 weeks. I do not belive it. They were supposed to eat the weeds so we did not have to deal with this. I know he should not spray where the goats are, I am looking for conformation and information to support my argument. Thanks for any help!
Lorna Leslie :?


----------



## crocee

isopropylamine salt and glyphosates(ingerdients in Roundup) have been shown to be toxic to goats. For how long they remain toxic I don't know. A weed wacker would be a better choice.


----------



## liz

I agree with crocee.....I would not ever use a weed killer where my goats roam, which around here is "all over"....a weed eater electric or gas powered would be safer for the animals, and provided the chemical hasn't been used, once you weed whack you can rake it up and give it to the goats to pick thru.


----------



## BeeLady

If the landlord is absolutely insistent on a chemical "fix," maybe he could try 20% acid Vinegar. Might take longer but won't hurt the goats or other living creatures. If he has kids or grandkids, he might think about the future overall sustainability of letting Monsanto continue to run the world.


----------



## lesserweevil

bad bad bad! *screams* no Roundup *screams more*

we had a baby goat eat some weeds with it on, and she was in a coma for a week before finally passing away... it was very sad. And now Dad lets me know in advance if he's going to use roundup and I dont let the goats anywhere NEAR the area for ages! But now the goats are at the barn rather than in the shed at the house they dont usually go into that area anyway so it's ok. However please dont let him use it anywhere near where the goats are...


----------



## fcnubian

When we use any type of weed killer, we don't let ANY of the animals eat the weeds. When the weeds die, we pull them up and dispose of them. Needless to say, we don't spray weeds around the goat pens...there aren't any to spray anyways because the goats keep them ate down, but, we do spray around the barn and when we do so, we check and double, triple check gates and doors ect ect. :thumb:


----------



## lorna

Thanks for your help. I talked him out of it and told him about the 20% vinegar and he really wants to try it. But both he and I have been unable to locate it in the Los Angeles area. I tried the feed stores, and he does special effects and checked with his chemical provider, I found some on line but soooo $$$$ esp. when you include shipping and the large area i have.

So does anyone have any leads for suppliers in the Los Angeles area??? :help: 

Thanks so much, you guys helped me convince him against the RU and now he wants to try the vinegar!!!! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado

well thats good news -- but I dont have any answer to the question :shrug:


----------



## lorna

Again, thank you so much for all your help. I am new to goats and have found a wealth of knowledge here, much better then half the books I bought!

As an experiment, I sprayed regular vinegar on some weeds, I think the goats thought it was salad dressing :ROFL: 
I waited until the rain stopped and we will have sun for a few days. The weeds are young and that is supposed to make it easier to kill.

But again, if anyone has a Southern California contact or ideas of where to look for the 20% Vinegar please let me know. I will either be digging 3 acres of weeds out myself or reducing the 5% to higher by boiling it! I would rather be here on Goat Spot! :wave: 

Thanks again for all your help, it is invaluable.
Lorna Leslie


----------



## crocee

You might be able to find BurnOut 2 in your area. This is a so called natural concoction of Citric acid, clove oil, and Sodium lauryl sulfate. In other words it contains High concentrations of Vitamin C, oil of cloves, and anionic surfactant (type of soap used in shampoos, degreasers, and the like). The only drawback to this product is that a mask should be worn as its irritating to the respiratory tract. But then again I would not breathe soap or vinegar either.
http://www.planetnatural.com/site/burno ... iller.html

http://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatu ... -label.pdf

http://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatu ... t-msds.pdf


----------

